# My Newest Distraction_Beaded Chemo Hat



## cmzaha (Mar 17, 2015)

My newest hat I crocheted and beaded the flower. It is a very soft hat good for chemo patients. This is why I have not made any soap in the last week or so, and I really need to make soap. But now I have a purple varigated hat to make the flower and bead. The picture does not show the beading color well but the sequins maked the hat almost perfect and are iridescent orange. It also has some Swarovski crystal rondels and margaritas with a large square crystal in the middle of the hat. These are true Swarovski crystals I have left over from my days of beading skating dresses.


----------



## TVivian (Mar 17, 2015)

That is amazing! I love it!!


----------



## KristaY (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh my goodness, Carolyn! That's just beautiful! What a special head piece for the chemo patient to wear. It'll keep her head warm while looking fabulous. What spectacular and thoughtful work you do!


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 18, 2015)

That is really beautiful!  You are quite talented!


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 18, 2015)

Gorgeous work! It's too bad I can't get at my knitting & crochet supplies.


----------



## biarine (Mar 18, 2015)

Wow looks beautiful I crochet too


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh wow, what a beautiful hat. And such a beautiful cause.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 18, 2015)

Such a lovely hat and what could be more special than making someone feel better about themselves when they are going through such a tough time. It's really a beautiful thought and idea.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 18, 2015)

What a lovely hat.  I'm sure it will be worn with pride.


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 18, 2015)

Omg! I love the hat! Amazing!


----------



## Dahila (Mar 18, 2015)

Cmzaha you are woman of many talents.  I love your creativity, and the hat reminds me of the Charleston time, beautiful


----------



## Lindy (Mar 18, 2015)

Beautiful hat and that outfit is amazing as well.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 18, 2015)

biarine said:


> Wow looks beautiful I crochet too View attachment 13170


Is this a skirt and top outfit? It is really cute. Outside of shawls and sweaters I never crochet much for clothes since I do not like the feel of yarn next to my body. Hats I love!! 
Thankyou all, for the complements I always enjoyed beading and decided it would be perfect for the flapper type hat after I found the flower tutorial on you tube. They is a lady that has amazing flower patterns but they are all you tube tutorials. What a pain to make anything watching a video. I much prefer written patterns. I have had a crate of beads and crystals sitting on a shelf for over 20 yrs and decided to put them to good use. 
Of course I better get to getting the soap rack full for my spring show...but I am having so much fun beading.


----------



## biarine (Mar 18, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> Is this a skirt and top outfit? It is really cute. Outside of shawls and sweaters I never crochet much for clothes since I do not like the feel of yarn next to my body. Hats I love!!
> 
> Thankyou all, for the complements I always enjoyed beading and decided it would be perfect for the flapper type hat after I found the flower tutorial on you tube. They is a lady that has amazing flower patterns but they are all you tube tutorials. What a pain to make anything watching a video. I much prefer written patterns. I have had a crate of beads and crystals sitting on a shelf for over 20 yrs and decided to put them to good use.
> 
> Of course I better get to getting the soap rack full for my spring show...but I am having so much fun beading.




Yes I love them I don't mine with yarn except wool I can't use them I am allergic to hair. I am planning to make my sister simple wedding gown maybe I will put some beautiful beads too.


----------



## reinbeau (Mar 18, 2015)

That hat is just lovely, what a beautiful job


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 19, 2015)

biarine said:


> Wow looks beautiful I crochet too View attachment 13170



What a beautiful creation!


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 19, 2015)

biarine said:


> Yes I love them I don't mine with yarn except wool I can't use them I am allergic to hair. I am planning to make my sister simple wedding gown maybe I will put some beautiful beads too.


Please post a picture when you get the wedding dress done. Pearls and seed beads would be beautiful. Although seed beeds are pesky little buggers to sew on :razz:


----------



## biarine (Mar 19, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> Please post a picture when you get the wedding dress done. Pearls and seed beads would be beautiful. Although seed beeds are pesky little buggers to sew on :razz:




Yes I will her wedding is next year still plenty of time. Thank you for the advice. What your opinion I will use alpaca, merino wool or bamboo yarn?


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 19, 2015)

biarine said:


> Yes I will her wedding is next year still plenty of time. Thank you for the advice. What your opinion I will use alpaca, merino wool or bamboo yarn?


Depending on weather I would use either merino wool or bamboo. I love both yarns


----------



## biarine (Mar 19, 2015)

Me too thank you and happy soaping and the same time crocheting


----------



## Lindy (Mar 21, 2015)

I absolutely love Bamboo Yarn, it is so silky.


----------



## biarine (Mar 21, 2015)

Lindy said:


> I absolutely love Bamboo Yarn, it is so silky.




Yes it does but just expensive


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 22, 2015)

biarine said:


> Yes it does but just expensive


The is the big drawback with bamboo yarn


----------



## biarine (Mar 22, 2015)

Yes it does but sometimes we need to if we want a good quality


----------



## Lindy (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes terribly expensive, but soooo nice.  I bought some on sale and made a sweater for my nephew.  Unfortunately the finishing on it was incorrectly written and ruined the sweater.  I need to take that part out and redo it and come up with a way to do it properly.  Grrrrrr stupid patterns


----------



## biarine (Mar 25, 2015)

Lindy said:


> Yes terribly expensive, but soooo nice.  I bought some on sale and made a sweater for my nephew.  Unfortunately the finishing on it was incorrectly written and ruined the sweater.  I need to take that part out and redo it and come up with a way to do it properly.  Grrrrrr stupid patterns




Sorry about that I know that it's very disappointing if the pattern isn't good especially if you use is expensive yarn.


----------



## Susie (Mar 25, 2015)

Yep, I hate frogging anything, and expensive yarn especially!  The yarn starts splitting and it is just not the same as the first use.


----------



## biarine (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes it does, I am planning to use either alpaca, merino or bamboo for my sister wedding dress. But I am scared to start if I mistake it can cost me hundred of pounds.


----------

